# Tanning Beds and flair ups



## Guest (Aug 29, 2001)

Is IBD an immune problem, because I seem to get flairups whenever I use tanning beds before vacationing. This has been going on for 10 years,and I know tanning beds can lower your immune system. Has anyone ever had problems from tanning??


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Lupus (SLE) is autoimmune (immune system attacks the body) and Lupus patients are advised to stay out of the sun totally because that can cause flare ups. Maybe it's because the sunlight upregulates the immune system. How, I don't know. I don't know if IBD is immune. Post your question on the IBD forum also, if you haven't already.


----------

